# A few trail cam videos, Scofield, bucks, bulls, cougar



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Guys - Here are a few pics of some of the animals I have gotten on my two trail cameras on our family property out near Scofield.

July 2010 - Mountain Lion and her two cubs





July 2010 - 2 big 6 point bulls





July 2009 - Miscellaneous bucks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-xngBbm ... re=channel


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool!


----------

